# G8 Sport wheels 19" will they fit my GTO



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a set of 19 inch stock G8 sport rims. I am aware that the center hub needs to be reamed out to make the rims fit. Has anybody put these on their cars and if so will the stock G8 19's fit or did you have to change the tires?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It has been done but it is not just bolt them on. I belive the hub size is a few MM different. Any machine shop should be able to do it very easily though.

FYI, when done it looks really nice.


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks I have the rims at a machine shop now but was hoping someone has done this before, I remember stumbling across a post a while back where someone had a red GTO with the Sport 19's on it and was wondering if the tires were stock or he had to replace with a different size.
If I cannot get the answer I guess I will try the stock G8 wheel setup and see if they will work.
I am aware the diameter is larger on the tire and the speedo will be off.
I will post pics of my car once I install the wheels



jpalamar said:


> It has been done but it is not just bolt them on. I belive the hub size is a few MM different. Any machine shop should be able to do it very easily though.
> 
> FYI, when done it looks really nice.


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

i think 245 35 19 tires would be a decent fit since stock tires are 245 45 17 0r 235 40 18 i was actually thinking about doin the same wheel setup for my car and posted a while back about gettin input on this set up bcause i think those G8 GT wheels would look so nice on a GTO


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

any updates? make sure to post pictues when you get them on!


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could get a pair of these wheels?


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

I would also like to see pictures of what they look like


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

*Just posted pictures on a thread right under this one*

I forgot I started this thread you can see pictures of my setup on my other post.
Also I ended up getting two sets of these so if anybody is interested in a complete set I have them all machined and ready to go.


----------

